# Effect of Ramadan in Dubai



## tallpaul (28 Aug 2007)

We are considering going to Dubai during Ramadan and I am wondering if anyone has been there previously during this time. With no disrespect meant to any Muslims on AAM, but does it impinge on one's enjoyment of the place? Are there many restrictions placed on foreigners? Do ladies have to be fairly covered up?

The thought of not been able to drink even water in 35-40 degree heat is daunting for a pasty-faced Paddy to think about!!!


----------



## pc7 (28 Aug 2007)

hey tallpaul forum on this on tripadvisor might give you a feel for it


----------



## HighFlier (28 Aug 2007)

During Ramadan you cannot eat, drink or smoke in a public place such as the street, shops or your car during daylight hours.There is always at least one restaurant in the good hotels open all day serving food to non muslims. They usually screen it off discreetly. Dubai is less conservative than most gulf countries and generally will serve alcohol after sunset. However bars and clubs are not allowed to have live entertainment. There is absolutely no need to cover your face but it has been suggested that women wear slightly more conservative dress during the month. i.e. short sleeves ok but sleeveless not so good.

This is especially true in traditional areas such as the souks and the creek area.


----------



## battyee (28 Aug 2007)

I have been a tourist in Dubai during Ramadan. It made absolutely no difference to our enjoyment. It was business as usual with clubs & pubs in all the major hotels buzzing, beaches busy & tour trips operating.


----------



## U2Fan (30 Aug 2007)

I was in Dubai vacationing twice during Ramadan and had minimal if any impact whatsoever. Hotels carried on like normal, no problems at all and the main tourist areas were not affected in any way. Just my tuppenceworth.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Aug 2007)

Should be no problem - other than being an infidel who will be condemned to hell.


----------



## jrewing (30 Aug 2007)

If you are trying to do business, it is a difficult time. I've had work orders sitting idle for a month in Abu Dhabi and had freight sitting at Tunis airport for a month another year.

Have learned to try to avoid counting on business operations functioning above 20% during this month.


----------



## rjt (10 Sep 2007)

Ramadan not much different, shops open later, nightlife bit more subdued. Just don't be on the road at Iftar (Dusk) as starving and dehydrated Muslims rush home to break their fast. If you cross into Sharjah, for example to go to the "Blue" Souk-where great bargains can be driven-be aware that it is a little stricter-so don't eat, drink or smoke in public during daylight, and women should cover shoulders and to knees. No problems really in Dubai, though one should be considerate of the feelings of the majority religion there.


----------



## pc7 (1 Oct 2007)

Just back from Dubai during Ramadan.  Hotel no problem to eat or drink during the day all restaurants open, no alcohol served until 7pm at all anywhere, didn't bother us. Went shopping during the day to emirates mall and the food court was open but the seats were blocked off, asked if we bought food where did we eat it and the answer was your hotel.  Wild wadi we could eat and drink in open during the day.  At night a number of the nightclubs were closed. Bars that were open were playing music but you were not allowed dance.  We went on the jeep safari to the dessert and did sand surfing, camel ride and barbeque dinner but had no belly dancing show. So there are differences than going non-ramadan.  There were still a good number of people in the bars we went too and mixed with lots of people most of whom where living and working in Dubai and all asked the same question - why did we come during ramadan.  We still had a ball but really missed having a boogie  I think for couples and familes there would be no impact, we were 4 girls who like to party so lack of dancing in niteclubs was noticable. Also the bars were shutting at 1am (somedays 2am) rather than the usual 3am advertised in TimeOut Dubai.


----------

